# Exercise the Right of First Refusal [Diamond Resort International]



## marv (Aug 3, 2015)

Can any conventional owners at The Point at Poipu tell me the length of time
the resort operator IE: Diamond Resort International has the right to exercise
the right of first refusal when you sell your timeshare.


----------



## theo (Aug 3, 2015)

*A suggestion...*



marv said:


> Can any conventional owners at The Point at Poipu tell me the length of time
> the resort operator IE: Diamond Resort International has the right to exercise
> the right of first refusal when you sell your timeshare.



With all due respect, this DRI-specific inquiry probably has better odds of being seen and answered by DRI-knowledgeable individual(s) if posted over in the DRI-specific forum instead. Perhaps a moderator will opt to move it over there for you in order to provide better exposure and a better chance of receiving an informed reply.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 3, 2015)

marv said:


> Can any conventional owners at The Point at Poipu tell me the length of time
> the resort operator IE: Diamond Resort International has the right to exercise
> the right of first refusal when you sell your timeshare.


According to my documents ROFR expires 31 December 2015.


----------



## Dollie (Aug 4, 2015)

According to the Buyer's Acknowledgments document which was part of the paperwork during our closing at the Point at Poipu, the right of first refusal ends on 12/31/2015. We purchased our weeks on 1/20/2005. So it appears that after 10 years, the ROFR expires for us.


----------



## marv (Aug 12, 2015)

In the case of my seller they purchased their Point at Poipu in 1996, so would we assume 10 years or the Dec 2015 date which would mean almost 19 Years?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 13, 2015)

marv said:


> In the case of my seller they purchased their Point at Poipu in 1996, so would we assume 10 years or the Dec 2015 date which would mean almost 19 Years?



As stated above, the expiration date is Dec 31 2015. It makes no difference when the unit was sold or resold.


----------

